# Extra $61,000 this month what to do with it?



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a very good month gambling ,shocking I know  Anyway Just wondering what to do with it.Everything maxed here for myself and hubby in terms of RESP , TFSA,RESP for our daughter and already made max payments on Mortgage for 2011.
I would like to split it up in 3-4 purchases just not sure what ...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Put away 40% and party the rest away tbh


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

i recommend a nice buffet of low cost ETF's, divided following your asset allocation

OR !!!

you can gamble it all in a one stock wonder like MT


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Extra $61,000 this month what to do with it? Reply to Thread ...


Take a trip to NZ


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish I had your problems, Marina!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Guys ,
I have my bankroll safe for my poker runs and well honestly a party would not cost me much ddkay .The casino in Vegas sent me a huge gift of wine ,pate , Truffles ,cheeses etc ,seriously enough for a dozen people to pig out .I got back on Sunday and yesterday they send me email offering to fly me down next week.They want their money back lol.I love vegas but 2-3 times a year is all I can handles as going to bed 7am after player poker all night really gets to me after couple days.
Larry got my attention with buffet ,this trip we did the top 10 vegas buffets .


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Take the free trip to Vegas, then bet it all on red.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Comped like that playing poker? You must be playing house games as well. I was a casino dealer back in the day and am wondering what you play.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd pay the penalty (if there is one) on the mortgage and throw all of it at the mortgage. No debt is good debt.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

You could tell the kids you don't have to cancel Christmas vacation anymore, get another huge diamond, and umm a motorbike


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I get comped a buck or two/hour playing poker. I don't have enough cojones to play black chip bj to get the cheese plate though.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big wins on poker except for a couple jackpots on slots which was in the high limit room .I stay at same hotel all the time but I also bought a $5700 Mont Blanc Watch(after I won $14,000) there which was charged to my room.If you charge all the meals and shopping to your room they will give you big comps as well.We never go outside Venetia/Palazzo for shopping.I wagered $20,000 on slots betting $75 a spin and won 2 jackpots .My jackpot on slots netted me about $2700 ,as usual my best results were on the tables. I went to the tables with my friend and he was betting $3000 -$12,000 a hand ,he took me for luck ,I am not sure if he will speak to me after his horrible results lol .


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> You could tell the kids you don't have to cancel Christmas vacation anymore, get another huge diamond, and umm a motorbike


My oldest cancelled xmas on us ,she don't want to go to Disney.We have 4 days prepaid there so have to use it before Jan 9 ,2012 .Thanks for your consideration everyone , it was a legit question and taking a free chip and betting on red not exactly the advise I would need.
As for the mortgage idea , i pay 3.49% and would have to pay 3 months interest to pay down the mortgage .I know as I checked yesterday with my bank so it hardly seems like a worthwhile option .


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the Venetian rooms--multi tiered.

Going to Vegas at the end of the month for a conference at the Wynn. Actually, DW is going to the conference, but I'll find something to do.  Never stayed at Wynn/Encore, but it looks half decent. 

I'd like to golf there, but don't feel like spending $500 for a round.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I went for the Global Gaming Conference and we added some personal days as our Anniversary is this week. This link may made you feel better about NOT golfing at Wynn 
http://www.golfvacationinsider.com/...to-avoid-on-your-las-vegas-golf-vacation-2068


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

pocket change... just throw it on the floor and walk away...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

In all seriousness, save $25k and do something foolish with the rest.

Its gambled money, and you are already financially secure. Do something you would have never done. Or, change peoples lives with it.

Maybe you can host a CMF get together with some of it?!


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's not forget that for every winner in a casino, there are thousands upon thousands of LOSERS. Having been around gamblers I can tell you that they will always brag about their wins, but hide in a corner when things aren't going so hot. In this case, it would be a shame to lose it all, especially with $500k of debt which you have ...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

kaejs said:


> or, change peoples lives with it.


*+ 1,001*


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> . Or, change peoples lives with it.


I'm with KaeJS on this one, if there's a particular issue that's close to your heart, why not do something philanthropic but with a twist? Say go somewhere and volunteer, hands on, helping in some way? I'm not sure about the politics of all these types of things, but I know if I had the opportunity I would do it in a heart beat. We currently sponsor a girl's education in Kenya... we know the girl from a youth exchange program and she is the first person in her village to ever leave the country of Kenya! I don't want to give away too many details and I don't want to sound boastful, but my husband and I don't earn an above average income by any means, so for us to help someone in this way really gives back to us in a way I just can't describe to you. Plus I'm hoping to travel to Kenya someday once she's become a doctor or lawyer or what have you and visit 

I can't recommend enough doing something for the good of others. Now, if only Kevin O'Leary would take that advice


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Check out GAP's volunteer tours http://www.gadventures.com/trips/volunteer/


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

How about a donation to a charity of your choice? Or give it to someone like Will Smith did in 7 pounds?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You rarely see results by just writing a cheque to generic xyz, thoughtful giving takes a lot of research, I'd just do GAP if you're passionate about giving and want a hands on experience


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

There's smaller things you can do around TO. Winter is around the corner. How can you help the homeless get through the season? http://www.volunteertoronto.ca/


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Take it down to your friendly, neighbourhood 'Occupy Wall Street' demonstration and offer to give some of them enough for a nice shower, a haircut, and perhaps a change of clothes.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

slacker said:


> How about a donation to a charity of your choice? Or give it to someone like Will Smith did in 7 pounds?


difference is will smith got unlimited bank roll, and she is not even mortgage free yet... and to ddkay did you read the link you posted? it reads "Volunteers will be based in a village on Zanzibar Island’s East Coast in Africa.", I REALLY don't think she'll be going there lol, why even post stupid stuff like that


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

... because volunteer tourism is its own industry


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was seriously hoping to get some good advise here but as usual people go off topic and post stupid stuff.My main reason I rarely try to have a conversation on this forum anymore.I give thousands to charity each year and my husband and I are huge supporters of our local homeless shelters and various charities.
I am a good enough poker player to be offer a $100,000 sponsorship ,I have very high net wins for 2011 .I was trying to have a genuine discussion here ,if I was looking to throw it away or give it away I would not need any advise for that.
Webber how do you draw conclusions I would lose it all?I have 5 properties ,a business and the mortgages make sense based on my portfolio. I won xxx,xxx in February and never told anyone as once you get to my level of profits people get jealous and have their hand out . Unlike gamblers I take 90% of my wins and invest it and use 10% for my bankroll .
Anyway just forget I asked the Question ,I made my own decisions and did my purchases tonight.

Marina


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

marina surely you must have some glimmering of a clue as to what is triggering the playful reactions in this thread.

it's the grotesque bragging that you do. The incessant flashing of diamonds & dollars. The absence of any concept of civil society. The greed. All this does get wearisome.

as an antidote, perhaps you could tell us more about your support for local homeless shelters in beautiful downtown courtice ontario.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I've always found it fascinating reading about Marina's poker successes. I'm also very impressed that she has accomplished so much in her life despite the terrible accident she had which has confined her to a wheelchair, one reason why the suggestion of doing volunteer work in some remote corner of Africa made no sense. I doubt very much whether many of us would have been able to pick up the pieces and get on with our lives to the extent she has if we had experienced what she's gone through - I know I wouldn't have. If Marina sounds as if she's boasting at times, good for her - if anyone's entitled to feel proud of herself, she is.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

humbled_pie seems to search for ways to try and humble the poster. He seems to be on a power trip of his own. I agree with Karen ... you go girl and keep those posts coming. 
With the extra 61K why not be a lender http://www.communitylend.com/  You can help some small fish trying to swim in the big ocean.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

marina628 said:


> I was seriously hoping to get some good advise here but as usual people go off topic and post stupid stuff.My main reason I rarely try to have a conversation on this forum anymore.I give thousands to charity each year and my husband and I are huge supporters of our local homeless shelters and various charities.
> I am a good enough poker player to be offer a $100,000 sponsorship ,I have very high net wins for 2011 .I was trying to have a genuine discussion here ,if I was looking to throw it away or give it away I would not need any advise for that.
> Webber how do you draw conclusions I would lose it all?I have 5 properties ,a business and the mortgages make sense based on my portfolio. I won xxx,xxx in February and never told anyone as once you get to my level of profits people get jealous and have their hand out . Unlike gamblers I take 90% of my wins and invest it and use 10% for my bankroll .
> Anyway just forget I asked the Question ,I made my own decisions and did my purchases tonight.
> ...


If you ask a very open-ended question, you are going to get a range of answers. Personally I didn't see a lot of "stupid" stuff, except for the obvious jokes which don't count.

To be honest, I thought it was a bit of a silly question.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Marina:* most of us are here to learn, to offer help & to have some fun as well, but not too many people are interested in how much others pay for high end jewellery/clothes/cars/vacations [without being asked] & I think that is what some of us find a little distasteful. 

Tell us what stocks you bought yesterday and how much you paid for them, that is what would interest me! Sharing your investment skills/successes [and not only gambling] would be nice, especially since most here are investors and not professional [amateur] poker players; I for one, know absolutely zero about poker.

I think if you had asked for advice in the 'what are you buying' thread for example & without showing off your gambling winnings, you would have gotten many serious responses.

Speaking of gambling, I visited Casino Rama a few weeks ago [or any casino for that matter] for the first time in my life, but only played the $.1/$.5/$.25 cents slot machines; I ended up winning a little, but not before losing $5 in 5 seconds; fastest money I ever lost.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

the gender of the poster is seldom certain

just sayin'


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't know Marina was in a wheelchair, and its wrong to just asssume everyone on the internet "should know". If streneous physical activities are not possible that needs to be spelled out. There are tons of people that enjoy voluntourism, it was a suggestion and calling anything stupid without context (none was given) is insulting to the op.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Since registered accounts and mortgages are maxed, I would add to your divided stocks during these little dips we are having in the market.


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow this thread really did a 360 in the past 24 hours.

The most I've ever won is 3 figure sums at poker game hosted by friends. I don't have the courage to risk 4 or 5 figures at a casino.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Given the way the markets are these last weeks I thought some feedback would be beneficial for me on this subject .I share things in post which are relevant and interesting not to brag.When it comes to Charity everyone puts their money behind things that are meaningful to them.For me kiva.org is where I donate and my local homeless Shelter in Oshawa and this year we are donating $20,000 to http://www.mpcf.ca.
Toronto.gal , anything disclosed about my jewelry has been in relative threads ,you may see it as 'bragging' but My husband bought my rings to replace the original ones he gave me 25 years ago.I wear them proudly and every day I look at them as I am seeing them for the first time.
As for what I bought yesterday 200 shares of FTS $33.10
150 SHARES BNS $52.70 .Then I bought a fixed $6000 into the TD Nasdaq Index fund .I have $39218.39 left to spend from my budget.

ddkay it does not matter my physical disability and I do not expect people to know it 
Anyway I will go sit in the corner and lurk now.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

marina628 said:


> I was seriously hoping to get some good advise here but as usual people go off topic and post stupid stuff.My main reason I rarely try to have a conversation on this forum anymore.... I was trying to have a genuine discussion here ,if I was looking to throw it away or give it away I would not need any advise for that.


I thought your question was saying you wanted to spend $61k winnings on 3-4 "purchases" when all the registered accounts and mortgage payments were maxed, meant you were looking for ideas on how to "throw it away" in 3-4 purchases

If you're looking to invest it unregistered, I think Cdn dividends or options are the way to go. Everyone else is just "jelly". Good job


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

leoc2 said:


> humbled_pie seems to search for ways to try and humble the poster. He seems to be on a power trip of his own. I agree with Karen ... you go girl and keep those posts coming.
> With the extra 61K why not be a lender http://www.communitylend.com/  You can help some small fish trying to swim in the big ocean.


I find these interesting but ignored it awhile ago because of the requirements to be a lender such as $1,000,000 net worth or $200k earnings in the past few years. OP may qualify


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

marina628 said:


> Given the way the markets are these last weeks I thought some feedback would be beneficial for me on this subject .


I see now that I misread your initial question. I didn't realize you were looking for specific stock suggestions. 

I thought you were asking for any ideas at all about what to do with the money - ie save it, go on vacation, buy sports car etc,


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah 3-4 stock purchases I meant  If I were looking to blow it i would have spent it in Vegas


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Yeah 3-4 stock purchases I meant  If I were looking to blow it i would have spent it in Vegas


Take a gamble on Apple prior to earnings. If they blow out the numbers as expected you could make an easy 5 - 15% in a matter of hours depending on the strength of their numbers.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Whatever is earned in Vegas, must stay in Vegas 

Here are a couple of stock suggestions for you.
Note that they are not particularly "on sale" at least by my definition, but seem to fit with your other selections, while giving you some diversification:

TRP, CN, CU, RUS, MTL, CMG, BPO.

These are just off the top of my head, so do your own research, please. 
These are all TSE listed.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was thinking about Apple over last couple months but was concerned how Steve Jobs Death would affect things but after this week and Blackberry issues I think Apple may be a good idea.What amount would you put the order in for ?Crazy $408 price per share but probably should buy a dozen .


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Since you dont need it and its "play" money shoot for the works!!!20k in apple,20k in (bac),20k in the beaten home builders stock or ford or gm to name a few or maybel (hal) or (fcx).If and when america gets there **** together and they will 20k in bac could pay off very nicely!!!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow a whole thread comes and goes between my visits here.

Good luck with your choices marina and also on your good fortune in Vegas.

I won't suggest anything since you have already invested most of it. You are indeed a woman of action.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I still got 39k of it to spend on stocks ,Donald this may seen strange to you but I am a chicken when it comes to putting it all in one spot lol.Even though I won this month it was not 'easy money' ,it was quite stressful at times lol.I will look at the stocks you guys posted tonight and have my orders fired off for market open .I think USA getting their **** together will be very slow ,I probably wouldn't mind buying a couple stocks to get in and out quick .I think maybe I will be using more than 3 stocks but less than 10 to spend this money .US Builders I think will need too long for recovery for me to get into that ,maybe wrong but that would be like putting it all on red


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

marina628 said:


> I still got 39k of it to spend on stocks


Can't go wrong with Apple. Allocate 20k but wait for a day when the entire market is down. You can roughly 50 shares depending on the price and you can choose to unload them pretty quickly if you'd like.

Most estimates put Apple's stock target price somewhere in the 500's so you've still got a pretty safe margin of safety.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

You could take a calculated chance and buy 39k of a high yielder like nly or mo and "play" with your quater dividend pay outs,wont be a whole lot but enough to play with and speculate.Why dont you just make it easy on yourself and buy income stocks instead of growth?


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I think she wanted to make some bold plays with her "winnings". I think she already has a stable of dividend payers as mentioned in another post.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

There's still nothing attractive and worth buying at these levels IMO.

_One of the best rules anybody can learn about investing is to do nothing, absolutely nothing, unless there is something to do. Most people always have to be playing; they always have to be doing something. They can't just sit there and wait for something new to develop. I wait until there is money lying in the corner, and all I have to do is go over there and pick it up. I do nothing in the meantime. Even people who lose money in the market say, 'I just lost my money, now I have to do something to make it back.' No, you don't. You should sit there until you find something.

-- Jim Rogers_


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

^ That's an excellent quote, ddkay.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

@marina: I meant no disrespect. You have my apology.


----------

